# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثالثة >  مرحبا بكم طلاب الفرقة الثالثة شعبة اللغة الإنلجيزية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا بكم طلابي الأعزاء 

طلاب الفرقة الثالثة شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية 

في البداية أهنئكم بالعام الدراسي الجديد 

وسوف أقوم بتدريسكم مادة قانون العقوبات الخاص 

وفي هذا القسم من المنتدى سيكون تواصلنا حول المادة 

مع خالص دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## shimaa fadel

خبر جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :S22:

----------


## رنيم حمدي

خبر جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## Ahmad88

جدا جميل اشكرك وبعنف

----------

